# Lagoon Skiffs Tail Chaser



## kwix (Dec 9, 2020)

After quite a while of looking to find a skiff for the lower keys I settled on a Lagoon Skiffs Tail Chaser. Will be a center console with 20hp tohatsu. Just went in the mold a few days ago. Will update along the build process. Should be done in about 6-7 weeks. Hull color will be aqua mist and the deck will be white. Keeping fairly simple with just a livewell jump seat, push pole holders, poling platform, bilge, and nav lights.


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 18, 2020)

I’ll be interested in watching yours. I met with David several weeks ago and am considering building one.


----------



## kwix (Dec 9, 2020)

seems to be coming along fairly well. David is great to deal with.


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

Are you getting molded or drop in hatches? Looks great so far!


----------



## kwix (Dec 9, 2020)

Mike Haydon said:


> Are you getting molded or drop in hatches? Looks great so far!


The pro model has molded in. I’m getting cut in. 1 bulkhead hatch and two in the back.


----------



## kwix (Dec 9, 2020)

Just got popped out of the mold.


----------



## kwix (Dec 9, 2020)

Now he is onto the deck. Should start working on the console today.


----------



## kwix (Dec 9, 2020)

console is built.


----------



## kwix (Dec 9, 2020)

Nearing completion now


----------



## kwix (Dec 9, 2020)

The boat is finished. Now he just has to wet test it and then it’s good to go for pickup.


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

Looks really good. Could you let me know about what it costs. Even if you want to send directly to me? Very interested. Also where was it built( location)? Thanks, Michael


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

What go tohatsu did u go with bud? She looks nice and clean


----------



## kwix (Dec 9, 2020)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> What go tohatsu did u go with bud? She looks nice and clean


20hp remote control.


----------



## kwix (Dec 9, 2020)

Mike Haydon said:


> Looks really good. Could you let me know about what it costs. Even if you want to send directly to me? Very interested. Also where was it built( location)? Thanks, Michael


Built in Titusville/Cocoa area and this one was roughly 16,000. Give him a call and he will price one out for you. He has short lead time and is pretty affordable.


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

kwix said:


> Built in Titusville/Cocoa area and this one was roughly 16,000. Give him a call and he will price one out for you. He has short lead time and is pretty affordable.


Is the shop a&l fiberglass. I'm trying to find the address. Working in Cocoa today and might want to stop by after work.


----------



## kwix (Dec 9, 2020)

loganlogan said:


> Is the shop a&l fiberglass. I'm trying to find the address. Working in Cocoa today and might want to stop by after work.


I am pretty sure it is on the website. But if not give him a call.


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

kwix said:


> I am pretty sure it is on the website. But if not give him a call.


Thanks. It wasn't showing up on the phone, but found it on the computer. 20 minutes and halfway to the house. What was the reason you went to lagoon and not ankona or something else? Prices seem similar. The boat looks really nice by the way.


----------



## kwix (Dec 9, 2020)

loganlogan said:


> Thanks. It wasn't showing up on the phone, but found it on the computer. 20 minutes and halfway to the house. What was the reason you went to lagoon and not ankona or something else? Prices seem similar. The boat looks really nice by the way.


Mostly because the wait times. I put the payment down in January and am picking it up in a week. Ankonas are nice but it’s well over a year wait now for any of them.


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

kwix said:


> Mostly because the wait times. I put the payment down in January and am picking it up in a week. Ankonas are nice but it’s well over a year wait now for any of them.


That is a great turn around time. I didn't realize it was so long at ankona. I like the personal aspect of small companies like that, as well. Do you have experience with lagoon skiffs? Ridden on one or a friend?


----------



## kwix (Dec 9, 2020)

loganlogan said:


> That is a great turn around time. I didn't realize it was so long at ankona. I like the personal aspect of small companies like that, as well. Do you have experience with lagoon skiffs? Ridden on one or a friend?


I do not but i will in a couple of weeks. David worked at hells bay prior to this and then he designed the hull himself. I will update once ive ridden it.


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

kwix said:


> I do not but i will in a couple of weeks. David worked at hells bay prior to this and then he designed the hull himself. I will update once ive ridden it.


Pretty decent credentials. He was closed when I stopped by, but I'll call. Looking forward to hearing how it goes.


----------



## kwix (Dec 9, 2020)

Went with the 18ft carbon fiber Moonlighter push pole.


----------



## kwix (Dec 9, 2020)

just picked it up should he able to take her out next weekend.


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

kwix said:


> View attachment 172122
> 
> just picked it up should he able to take her out next weekend.


Man Kwix that thing is sweet. Please show us some more pics. Would love a couple interior shots and what you plan for storage. Any idea what kind of speed you will get out of her? Thanks, Michael


----------



## kwix (Dec 9, 2020)

Mike Haydon said:


> Man Kwix that thing is sweet. Please show us some more pics. Would love a couple interior shots and what you plan for storage. Any idea what kind of speed you will get out of her? Thanks, Michael


Will post some more pics over the weekend. As far as storage we have an extra slip at a marina so most likely there. David said low to mid 20s but I will update on that once the motor is broken in.


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

kwix said:


> Will post some more pics over the weekend. As far as storage we have an extra slip at a marina so most likely there. David said low to mid 20s but I will update on that once the motor is broken in.


Did you get a chance to run it?


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

kwix said:


> Will post some more pics over the weekend. As far as storage we have an extra slip at a marina so most likely there. David said low to mid 20s but I will update on that once the motor is broken in.


I am sorry, when I was asking about storage I ment like your front and rear compartments. Like where is the fuel tank, battery, locations. I should have worded it differently.


----------



## kwix (Dec 9, 2020)

loganlogan said:


> Did you get a chance to run it?


Started breaking in the motor. Got like 4 hours on it. Handled chop surprisingly well and fairly dry. Ran at full throttle a bit and got a top speed of 24mph with 6 gallons of fuel and 2 people.


----------



## kwix (Dec 9, 2020)

Mike Haydon said:


> I am sorry, when I was asking about storage I ment like your front and rear compartments. Like where is the fuel tank, battery, locations. I should have worded it differently.


Battery is in the console, Fuel tank is in an opening in the rear. front has a large bulkhead hatch.


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

How's that boat doing? I'm getting closer to purchase time, and he's right near the top of the list.


----------



## kwix (Dec 9, 2020)

loganlogan said:


> How's that boat doing? I'm getting closer to purchase time, and he's right near the top of the list.


Just ran it today solo. Stayed dry basically the entire time. Handles well too. 4500 rpm got me about 19mph and wide open I hit 29.


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

kwix said:


> Just ran it today solo. Stayed dry basically the entire time. Handles well too. 4500 rpm got me about 19mph and wide open I hit 29.


Would you buy it again? Also, where did you run it? If you don't mind.


----------



## kwix (Dec 9, 2020)

loganlogan said:


> Would you buy it again? Also, where did you run it? If you don't mind.


Absolutely would buy it again for the price and time it took to get it. It is incredibly stable for its size. Ran it in the lower keys backcountry.


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

kwix said:


> Absolutely would buy it again for the price and time it took to get it. It is incredibly stable for its size. Ran it in the lower keys backcountry.


I stopped by the shop and it looks like a great product. He's run out of motors and is done making boats this year. You got in, just in time.


----------



## kwix (Dec 9, 2020)

loganlogan said:


> I stopped by the shop and it looks like a great product. He's run out of motors and is done making boats this year. You got in, just in time.


Wow did not know he was done. But he was saying he couldn’t get motors or resin.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

That virus has sure messed up things for manufacturers worldwide - hope he's able to get what's needed to go back into production... At least he's straight up and willing to turn down potential customers. I've known builders who'd take deposits knowing that it would a lot longer than they claimed to make what a customer wanted... Understatement...


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

lemaymiami said:


> That virus has sure messed up things for manufacturers worldwide - hope he's able to get what's needed to go back into production... At least he's straight up and willing to turn down potential customers. I've known builders who'd take deposits knowing that it would a lot longer than they claimed to make what a customer wanted... Understatement...


He refused my money, since he couldn't give me a completion date. That definitely gained respect from me.


----------



## ckh405 (Oct 10, 2020)

That means my 14' Tail Chaser he is working on right now is the last for the 2021 model year!!!!


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

ckh405 said:


> That means my 14' Tail Chaser he is working on right now is the last for the 2021 model year!!!!


Did you get the one that he started already? Also, keep us posted when you get out there.


----------



## ckh405 (Oct 10, 2020)

loganlogan said:


> Did you get the one that he started already? Also, keep us posted when you get out there.


Yea that's me! 14' Tail Chaser, Aqua Mint Green hull, center console, built in fuel tank, poling platform and a few other options. David sent some photos to me over the weekend fuel tank is mounted and front bulk head appeared to be completely finished. He has my motor in stock but is missing the remote steer and gauge components. I believe the 16' in front of me is completely finished minus these components as well.


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

ckh405 said:


> Yea that's me! 14' Tail Chaser, Aqua Mint Green hull, center console, built in fuel tank, poling platform and a few other options. David sent some photos to me over the weekend fuel tank is mounted and front bulk head appeared to be completely finished. He has my motor in stock but is missing the remote steer and gauge components. I believe the 16' in front of me is completely finished minus these components as well.


That is a great boat. It looked very solid.


----------



## kwix (Dec 9, 2020)

ckh405 said:


> Yea that's me! 14' Tail Chaser, Aqua Mint Green hull, center console, built in fuel tank, poling platform and a few other options. David sent some photos to me over the weekend fuel tank is mounted and front bulk head appeared to be completely finished. He has my motor in stock but is missing the remote steer and gauge components. I believe the 16' in front of me is completely finished minus these components as well.


What HP did you go with?


----------



## ckh405 (Oct 10, 2020)

kwix said:


> What HP did you go with?


25HP


----------



## Matthew.712 (Jul 20, 2021)

ckh405 said:


> 25HP


Any updates ?


----------



## Matthew.712 (Jul 20, 2021)

ckh405 said:


> 25HP


I’m currently looking into one and curious as to what speed you’d get with a 25


----------



## ckh405 (Oct 10, 2020)

Matthew.712 said:


> I’m currently looking into one and curious as to what speed you’d get with a 25


Personally I would go with a 30 if I could go back and change it. The motor weighs the same as the 25. Think it would have been a 1200$ difference. I'm happy with the Skiff but more power with no weight change is always beneficial. Especially considering that I run the boat heavy with 2 people, dogs and gear more often than not. If you are going to run the skiff lite I would save the money and stick with a 25.


----------



## ckh405 (Oct 10, 2020)

Matthew.712 said:


> I’m currently looking into one and curious as to what speed you’d get with a 25


 I'm having a lot of trouble selecting a prop. I'm on my 3rd prop right now. Initially I had really low RPM with the factory prop at full throttle. I've been walking the pitch back trying to get better RPM. Currently with a 9.9x12 pitch 3 blade i am getting about 24mph. 

I have an 11 pitch i need to try out hoping for about 26mph with it. 

I am setting my times with no gear, one person, and a full tank of gas (10 gallons in the front hatch)


----------



## smallboatbigfish (Jan 4, 2022)

Has Lagoon Skiffs resumed production as of yet?


----------



## ckh405 (Oct 10, 2020)

smallboatbigfish said:


> Has Lagoon Skiffs resumed production as of yet?


Give David a call or email. He is very quick to respond.


----------



## kwix (Dec 9, 2020)

smallboatbigfish said:


> Has Lagoon Skiffs resumed production as of yet?


I don’t think so BUT, I just picked up a new chaser from him yesterday so the tail chaser will be coming up for sale.


----------



## kwix (Dec 9, 2020)

Here is the new one I just picked up. 17 chaser with a tohatsu 60. Originally I was going to just buy a 40 for my tail chaser but he gave me a call a few days ago about this one that he built and the customer never paid for. So I went ahead and upgraded. The tail chaser was a great boat. Cruised at 5000rpm 22 ish mph with the stock prop. It definitely gets skinny. Will be for sale in the next couple of weeks.


----------

